# Record price for getting the dog jabbed in France



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Having done this several times now I was getting a bit blase about the price. Untill last week when I paid an eyewatering 57.50 euros at the vets in St Valery en Caux.

Can anyone top this?
Our previous highest was 45 euros at St Malo and our lowest was 8 at Bernkastel-Kues in the Moselle Valley.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dogs*

WOW!

Seems a massive price difference. Would be interested to know. We have decided not to have another dog until maybe when we move to France full time.

Now I know another reason why not to, just yet.

PLUS £30 on the tunnel!

™


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What "jabs" are these for?

Greenie


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

If you take a pet on the pet passport scheme they have to have a tic and worm treatment 24-48 hours before getting back on the ferry/tunnel. They re not actually jabs but a drop and a tablet, I was using the term jabs as a generic.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
depends on size of dog, our zac is 42 kilo, and its never been less tha 70 euro.

tomnjune


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

tomnjune said:


> hi
> depends on size of dog, our zac is 42 kilo, and its never been less tha 70 euro.
> 
> tomnjune


That's alot of wine :wink:

Derek


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've put together a list of around 30 Vets in France, who have been recommended by Members on this site, but I'm struggling to get a clear idea of what people are paying.

Any help is appreciated if you could let me know which vets you used, what you paid and would you recommend them.

The only prices I have so far are €37 for a 33 kilo dog in Gaillon and €35 at Le Portel.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you take your own medicine to the vet then I would expect it to be a fairer comparison. Eu26 at Forges Les Eaux supplying own worming and tick treatments.

peedee


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi TomnJune.
Thank you for the 70Euro's. We have just paid 60Euro's at Mirambeau,just north of Bordeaux. It is a very pretty small Town?,there is a car park opposite the vets,checked it out for overnighting,only restriction is a "No Lorry" type sign.The Vet was,Dermoch Farouk. 2 Rue des Ecoles 17150. 
.Mirambeau France. 0546496181.
Very pleasant chap,just across from the vets,is a Cafe,outside tables,the lot.If we are in the area again,i might just park up for a night,and explore the towns nooks and crannies.
Jented.

PS. CRANNIES,not Grannies!!! Behave.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like vets are onto a very profitable wicket with this regulation. Suspect vets at ferry ports will be the most expensive.... A bit of research before you travel sounds like a good idea? Possibly with price indications or email contacts so that members could get quotes directly.
Perhaps a directory of vets would be a good feature of this website.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

peedee - which vet in Forges les Eaux?

Jented - I've added the Mirambeau vet to the list.

The list is added to this post as an attachment.

If anyone has used any of the Vets and recalls the price charged could you let me know.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have just paid for our 3 to have their boosters and rabies shots here

£85.99 each Ouch!

£15 each way on IOM Steamer

Plus £15,00 each way minimum cross channel and ig needing kennels on Santander route another £100

By the time we are on way home it no longer seems to matter. Our local vet in Spain is €30 each and the Vet we use in Niorte, if crossing via the western channel is €25 each (that includes the medecine)


----------



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

*Jabs*

Just paid 44 Euros for a worm pill and a spot of frontline. :evil: The vet was in Ardres, near Calais.

My dog weighs 5 kilos!!!!! Way to go, vet!!

Chris


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Keith

Editing the post, as Ive now noticed the table, durr!!

This is good I think a lot of people would like to be able to acess the info, Im going to print it out for the phone numbers - thank You.

the prob I see with it is as I guess its for your dog? it could do with some prices for example weights. I woukld be ahppy to help on ths but am going away again next week for rest of this summer 

Jon


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The more info everyone provides about animals (type, weight, cost, etc) then the more info I can put on the list.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> peedee - which vet in Forges les Eaux?


There is only one as far as I know in Forges Les Eaux. I cannot remember the name of the clinic but it is run by Dr Patrick Pattyn and the address is

1. Rue De Neufchatel
76440 Forges-les-Eaux
France

TF +33235905555

Its about a 10 to 15 min walk from an excellent Aire or the municiple camp site.

English was spoken by the vets and the receptionist when I visited this year.

FYI my dog weights 12Kgms but weight is irrelevant if you supply your own medicines as I do.

peedee


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks peedee - that ones already on the list.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It may be that there needs to be a way of separating the "bring your own drugs" prices from the "drugs provided" prices and to mention the weight of the dog.

Frontline comes in small, medium and large and is priced accordingly. I have heard of vets charging for the whole packet when they have only used one pippette 8O 

The wormer may differ from vet to vet too. Some are using Milbemax others are still using Drontal. There may be a price difference between drugs and again with the weight of the dog.

Perhaps best to quote a price per kg per vet for each item??

Some vets we have used have given a thorough examination others have been rather less thorough. It all has to be paid for. The most expensive one gave the most thorough examination.

Since we have been travelling prices have rocketed as soon as we mention on here how good/cheap that vet is :roll: 

When we cost it out don't forget to factor in the rabies vaccine too 8O Be cheaper to put them into quarantine soon :evil:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

patp said:


> Since we have been travelling prices have rocketed as soon as we mention on here how good/cheap that vet is :roll:


Well you know what to do! There are plenty of vets within 48 hours of the Channel.

There were rumours that the need to visit a vet was to be abandoned? Lets face it for the unscrupulous there are ways around it and after all, as you have mentioned, some vets do a better job than others and all owners could do as equally as well as many of them.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Before reading this thread I didn't realise that the vets were using 'ordinary' tick and worming remedies and would use your own if provided.

How does that work? Our dogs are routinely (ie every 4 weeks) treated by us using Advantix for fleas and ticks and every 3 months for worms (Drontal for one dog Panecur for the other). 

Treating them for ticks after the visit seems the wrong way to do things and I wouldn't be happy repeating the dose after say a fortnight if that's the way the dates fell. These are powerful drugs. (The worming medicines are OK you can repeat them)

For those that don't regularly treat for ticks in UK then I think you should


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Treating them for ticks after the visit seems the wrong way to do things and I wouldn't be happy repeating the dose after say a fortnight if that's the way the dates fell. These are powerful drugs. (The worming medicines are OK you can repeat them)


This was one of the reasons for abandoning vet visits and relying on owners to treat their dog/s. I try and time my own treatments so there is a good gap before the visit to the continental vet.

peedee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We take the vets date, and then work it back, to keep the drops in line with our own treatment.

tony


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Returned last week after visiting vet at Forges-les-Eaux. Travelled around Normandy and Loire valley.

2 border collies - 21kg and 12kg (midget!). Cost a total of 58.36 euros. Used Frontline and Milbemax - both supplied by vet.

Incidentally we were 'plagued' by ticks. We don't routinely treat the dogs all year - we tend to need flea treatments towards the end of summer and treat as required. We rarely encounter ticks at home. Next time we will make sure we cover them before we travel too!


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Clinique Vets du Camp du Drap d'Or, Ardres.

27kg Labrador. Supplied our own Frontline and wormer.

Charge on 11 June 2010 - 29.90 Euro.


----------

